

Senate TSA Oversight Hearing 17 Nov - sp332
http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/travel-safety-security/1147610-heads-up-senate-tsa-oversight-hearing-17-nov.html

======
geophile
The republicans are home to anti-government tea partiers and to self-
proclaimed security hawks. Should make for an interesting split. Also, this is
an issue on which the tea partiers and progressives could find themselves on
the same side. Pass the popcorn.

